# wow=Beziehungskiller



## syzana (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich hab da mal eine Frage:

Ist/kann WOW die Beziehung zerstöhren??

Ein Partner spielt nur noch Wow,Sie hat aber keine Lust dazu,weil sie lieber Zeit mit ihrem Freund verbringen will.Er aber lieber zockt!!

Was tun??

Kann also WOW die Beziehung zerstohren??


----------



## Tyralon (11. März 2008)

ja.


----------



## syzana (11. März 2008)

dann bilde ich mir das also doch nicht ein!!


----------



## Tyralon (11. März 2008)

Nein.
Laß mich raten, du bist die Freundin?


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Ich kenn das, einfachste Möglichkeit wenn man den partner wirklich liebt, auch Anfangen und dann Kompromisse schaffen, man kann dem Spieler das nicht ganz weg nehmen, da es in solchen Fällen zwangsläufig eine Sucht sein kann und es dann oftmals passiert das sich derjenige für WoW statt die Partnerin entscheidet,.

Wenn man aber selber anfängt zu spielen zeigt man dem Partner das man versucht ihn zu verstehen, man kann dann abends mal zusammen zocken (Ich selber merke das da zwei Laptops perfekt sind, so kann ich auch mit meiner Freundin zusammen zocken und es ist nichts anderes als wenn man gemeinsam Fern sieht) und sobald der partner dann sieht das mans ersnt meint kann man ihn auch mal von der Kiste wegziehen um was anderes zu machen.

Man muss das halt gekonnt aufteilen, ist in solchen Fällen nicht immer einfach, aber für beide das beste, ich bin inzwischen auch froh das meine Freundin diesen Weg gewählt hat statt Schluss zu machen, so sind wir glücklich und ich musste dafür nicht mit dem Spielen aufhören, dafür gehe ich jetzt sogar ab und an mit zu ihren komischen Treffen oder sogar in sowas wien Theater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Wenn nur jemand zockt ist das ein killer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch wenn beide zusammen spielen warscheindlich nicht. Nunja entweder er/sie (gehe mal von nem er aus ..) nimmt sich mehr zeit für dich oder du fängst auch an zu spielen ..  

Das wäre das beste für die beziehung.


----------



## HobbyTwinker (11. März 2008)

ist eine beziehung nicht eh immer ein großer kompromiss?

wir haben einfach festgelegt, dass ich 2 tage die woche spiele. die 2 tage macht sie was mit ihren freundinnen. wow selber spielen hat sie mal versucht und ist bis level2 gekommen, dann hat sie es für doof befunden.

durch unsere zeitaufteilung kommen beide gut klar.


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

lol, selbst anzufangen ist wohl der dämlichste vorschlag, den man geben kann... ich für meinen teil würde ihn/sie vor die wahl stellen! Entweder WoW oder ich. Falls er/sie sich dann wirklich für wow entscheidet ist das eh gut, denn dann weiß man, dass es einfach der falsche partner ist! wenn die person nicht fähig ist ein lächerliches spiel für jemanden einzuschränken oder aufzugeben, wird man sich in so einer partnerschaft generell mit kompromissen schwer tun!

Ach ja wenn ihr denkt, der hat jetzt leicht reden, dann irrt ihr! Ich habe in den jahren, wo ich wow zocke, schon mehrmals pausen eingelegt, weil mir meine partnerin einfach viel wichtiger war, als MO, MI, DO, FR und SO zu raiden.


----------



## Lea1978 (11. März 2008)

Hallo!

Interessantes Thema!
Bin nun mit meinem Freund seit 2 Jahren zusammen, und merke es immer wieder, wie wichtig es ist, dass ich Wow spiele.
Im Sommer 06 bevor ich began zu spielen, gab es immer Stress und Knatsch, ich habe es einfach nicht verstanden, wie er mit fremden Leuten redet und all den kram der nun mal dazu gehört.
Aber jetzt spiele ich seit September 06  selber.
Und bin echt froh angefangen zu haben.
Wenn wir Stress haben dann meist weil er der Meinung alle müssen auch das wissen was er weiss, weil er ja schon seit Release spielt.
Aber was meine Vorschreiber schrieben, wegen der Kompromisse ist schon richtig.
Man muss einfach den der spielt verstehen.
Und um gottes willen, stellt nie euren Partner vor die Wahl.
Er wird sich sicher für Wow entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

das kann ich jetzt net verstehen... ich spiele jetzt auch schon seit release und nicht mindererfolgreich. Jetzt bin ich wieder single, weil sie und ich uns auf einer völlig anderen emotionalen ebene befanden, aber das ist ein anderes thema. niemals, wirklich niemals würde ich irgend einen menschen für wow aufgeben und ich spiele wirklich gerne! unter der woche von 17:30 bis 23:30 und am wochenende kann dei stundenanzahl schnell mal den zweistelligen bereich erreichen - am stück! naja, jeder denkt anders darüber und ich freue mich trotzdem, dass ihr einen kompromiss gefunden habt, und solange du damit zufrieden bist, gibt es eh keinen einwand einzubringen.


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

Tyralon schrieb:


> Nein.
> Laß mich raten, du bist die Freundin?



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab ich mir am anfang auch gedacht !!!

naja zum thema !

also das ganze kann man recht unter kontrolle bringen !
man geht halt kompromisse mit der parnterin ein 
natürlich das man manchmal wenn man will - nicht spielen kann ist klar 
aber es funktioniert

ich selbst bin mit meiner freundin auch schon jahre zusammen und es klappt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

Lea1978 schrieb:


> Er wird sich sicher für Wow entscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also Leute, mal langsam!

Ich spiele selber WoW und meine Freundin nicht. Wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren zusammen, also nix frisches. Und ganz ehrlich, wer sich für ein PC-Spiel entscheidet statt für seine Freundin, der ist ja mal wohl total kaputt?!

Ich mein, wenn meine Freundin mich vor die Wahl stellen würde, würde ich Schluss machen, weil sie mich vor die Wahl stellt, aber nicht weil ich WoW wichtiger finde, sondern weil ich von ihr das Verständniss vermissen würde. Man kann sich da wunderbar arrangieren, mal zocke ich, mal verbringe ich Zeit mit ihr. Das is doch nix anderes, als wenn einer Motorrad fährt und der andere nicht?! Man muss doch nicht alles zusammen machen. Und wenn man WoW in einem normalen Maß genießt und net studnenlang zocken muss, is das doch alles kein problem!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lea1978 (11. März 2008)

Was kannst du nicht verstehen? Das es Menschen gibt, die sich für Wow statt dem Partner entscheiden?
Ich würde mich auch NIEMALS gehen Ihn entscheiden, aber ich habe schon oft von gehört!
Was bringt Dir ein Partner, der Dir irgendwann vorwirft wegen Dir... usw.
Dann lieber n Kompromiss finden, der beiden gefällt
Wir stossen Ingame immer wieder auf Päarchen die auch beide spielen, das gibt manchmal echt ein schönes gefühl.
Ich spiele Wow echt gerne.
Anfangs gab es ladehemmungen, gg
na ja alles neu und so gross.
Wenn ich net grad Kara gehe, ist wow echte entspannung für mich nach einem 8 Stunden Tag.
Kenne da andere Leute, denen zittern die Finger und haben Schweißausbrüche, aber dies ist ein anderes Thema.
Lg


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

natürlich ist es schön zusammen zu zocken, so weit bring ich meine auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur, wenn wer mit mir zusammen bleibt weil ich ihn wow zocken lasse und derjenige (oder diejenige, egal) wow eigentlich wichtiger findet als mich, könnte er mir gestohlen bleiben

edit:
das nächste mal, einfach 2 posts wenigstens "klein-editieren" und keinen neuen erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es lag nich an deinem i-net, es war buffed .. hing bei mir auch


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

ja das thema spaltet die gemüter... so lange die beziehung aufrecht bleibt und keiner zu kurz kommt ist ja alles in ordnung, das muss sich aber jeder selbst richten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine freundin wollte ja auch anfangen zu spielen, aber irgendwie wollte ich das nicht, weil ich angst hatte, dass wir nurnoch vor dem pc sitzen und alles andere auf der strecke bleiben würde... naja who knows.. vlt wär ja alles besser geworden??! lol, egal ^^


----------



## Macaveli (11. März 2008)

ich erinnere mich an eine geschichte das war so ca vor 1 1/2 jahren da kam ein gildenkollege on und meinte nur: mein frau hat grad die kinder genommen und hat mich verlassen.
wir haben dann natürlich gefragt was er dann noch in wow macht und nicht versucht seine frau zurückzuholen, dann war er aufeinmal off und ne halbe stunde später kam er dann on und suchte ne gruppe für ubrs.
wir haben versucht mit ihm zu sprechen ihm zu helfen aber er antwortete einfach nicht, und ins ts kam er auch nicht mehr. 
er war um die 40 jahre alt, er hat zuerst seinen job verloren und am ende auch seine familie und das alles wegen wow.
ganz klar wow ist ein beziehungskiller für mich und da hilft es auch nicht wenn man versucht den partner zu verstehen und auch mit dem zocken anzufangen, ich denke das macht alles nur noch schlimmer (gibt natürlich immer ausnahmen).
generell gilt: egal was man macht und dabei übertreibt kann einfach nicht gutgehen sei es alkohol, zocken, schlafen, essen usw....


----------



## Deadlift (11. März 2008)

syzana schrieb:


> dann bilde ich mir das also doch nicht ein!!


Okay Schatz ab jetzt hab ich Abends wieder mehr Zeit für dich....











schörz


Bei uns läuft das wie folgt: Freundin schaut 24 (ich hasse diese Sendung), DSDS/Topmodels oder Jauch, ich zocke.
Sobald das vorbei is gehen wir zusammen ins Bett.
Rest der Zeit nach der Arbeit/Wochende gehört uns.

Wenn einer von beiden das so nicht kapiert läufts eh falsch.


----------



## Thrawns (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich spiele selber WoW und meine Freundin nicht. Wir sind schon seit 2 Jahren zusammen, also nix frisches. Und ganz ehrlich, wer sich für ein PC-Spiel entscheidet statt für seine Freundin, der ist ja mal wohl total kaputt?!
> 
> Ich mein, wenn meine Freundin mich vor die Wahl stellen würde, würde ich Schluss machen, weil sie mich vor die Wahl stellt, aber nicht weil ich WoW wichtiger finde, sondern weil ich von ihr das Verständniss vermissen würde. Man kann sich da wunderbar arrangieren, mal zocke ich, mal verbringe ich Zeit mit ihr. Das is doch nix anderes, als wenn einer Motorrad fährt und der andere nicht?! Man muss doch nicht alles zusammen machen. Und wenn man WoW in einem normalen Maß genießt und net studnenlang zocken muss, is das doch alles kein problem!!
> 
> ...



Sehe ich 100%ig genau so. Was auch heißt: WoW ist kein Beziehungskiller und kann auch keiner sein, sondern nur der Mensch der die Prioritäten falsch setzt. Es ist wie bei jedem Hobby: alles kann zeitraubend sein. Ob man schwimmen geht, Schach spielt, liest oder halt Computer spielt. Wie intensiv und zeitaufwendig das betrieben wird liegt nicht (oder wirklich nur in speziellen Ausnahmefällen, z.B. ein Hobby à la: ich reise auf dem Fahrrad durch Afrika) an der Tätigkeit, sondern an der Person die diese Tätigkeit ausübt. Interessant zu erfahren wäre natürlich, wieso gerade WoW im Vergleich zu anderen Computerspielen so sehr 'abhängig' machen kann. Hat nicht noch einer ein Thema für eine Bachelorarbeit frei? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -PuRity- (11. März 2008)

Natürlich ist WoW ein Beziehungskiller, genauso wie jedes andere mmorpg dieser Welt.
Hab vor 2 Jahren durch ein anderes MMO meine Freundin verloren, war ja damals auch wurscht.. hatte ja dann viel mehr Zeit zu lvln und der imbageilehengstroxxor aufm Server zu werden.
Tja und dann bin ich eines morgens aufgewacht und dachte mir... scheiße, wtf mach ich da eigentlich?

Hab mir meine Freundin dann wieder zurückgeholt und jetz klappts wunderbar. Man muss sich halt nur arangieren, ich zock jetz nciht mehr jeden verdammten Tag sondern halt nur Sonntag, Dienstag, Donnerstag und den Rest der Woche variabel, je nach Program-> mal mehr mal weniger. Kompromisse muss man eingehen wenn man beides unter einen Hut bringen will.

Ich wünschte auch das sie zum spielen anfangen würde aber den Versuch hab ich schon lange aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nicht eine einzige Sekunde hat sie es bisher versucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

WoW>Frau

WoW kostet nur 13€ im Monat.
Die Frau kostet dein Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> WoW>Frau
> 
> WoW kostet nur 13€ im Monat.
> Die Frau kostet dein Leben.
> ...



blöder vergleich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> blöder vergleich !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gaaarnicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> blöder vergleich !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ganz so unrecht hat er da aber auch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ganz so unrecht hat er da aber auch nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja - vorher war ja auch ein video - wo der eine sich eine auf ne tanzende nachtelfin gerubbelt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wems gefällt !


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> naja - vorher war ja auch ein video - wo der eine sich eine auf ne tanzende nachtelfin gerubbelt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol, so meinte ich das nicht, aber wie du schon sagtest: Wems gefällt...

Btw: Ich kann mich dazu nur selbst zitieren:


Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, ich steh net so auf Pixeltitten... >.>


----------



## syzana (11. März 2008)

ja,ich bin die freundin.

ich spiele doch selbst!!
haben beide gleichzeitig angefangen.aber will nur noch zocken.

er hat auf nix anderes mehr lust.ich will mal wieder raus gehen und was mit ihm unternhemen.

das kapiert er aber nicht.er sagt,er spielt ja nicht nur wow.

NEIN!  das besste beispiel ist: wenn man in 10 spieltagen einen char auf 70 hoch levelt!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

syzana schrieb:


> NEIN!  das besste beispiel ist: wenn man in 10 spieltagen einen char auf 70 hoch levelt!!



Das ist keine große Leistung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

poste mal dein alter und am besten gleich ein bild und wo du herkommst, dann bekommste hier vermutlich ganz schnell einen lösungsansatz aufgezeigt *lol*


----------



## syzana (11. März 2008)

ps.wie sehen uns eigendlich nur am we,wegen arbeiten und so.da kann ich ja wohl verlangen,das er die zeit mit mir verbringt


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> poste mal dein alter und am besten gleich ein bild und wo du herkommst, dann bekommste hier vermutlich ganz schnell einen lösungsansatz aufgezeigt *lol*


Gut möglich... *g*


----------



## syzana (11. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist keine große Leistung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




10 spieltage in einer woche??naja,wenn du das so siehst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. März 2008)

syzana schrieb:


> 10 spieltage in einer woche??naja,wenn du das so siehst



Alles klar. 10 Tage Ingame verbringen....in 7 Tagen...

Warst du mal in der Schule?


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Alles klar. 10 Tage Ingame verbringen....in 7 Tagen...
> 
> Warst du mal in der Schule?


Sehr geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (11. März 2008)

Änder doch sein Passwort. Dann kommt er nicht mehr rein. Kannst du ja hervorragend auf einen Account-Hack schieben. Und wenn du ganz böse bist, löscht du seinen Charakter! ;P


----------



## Chrissian (11. März 2008)

Wenn man sich durch ein Spiel seine Beziehung zerstören lässt,dann war die Beziehung sowieso fürn Arsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Also ich muss ja ma die positive Seite zeigen, es kann auch eine Beziehungsförderung sein wie bei mir und meiner Freundin, wir haben gleichzeitig angefangen und es ist  noch besser geworden als es vorher war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zweites beispiel sind da meine Eltern, die haben auch gleichzeitig angefangen und alles läuft super, die schaffens immernoch ihre Schüler zu unterrichten und meine kleinen Geschwister zu passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syzana (11. März 2008)

mir ist da wohl ein malör passiert.

10 spieltage in einem monat.

er ist berufstätig und arbeitet von 6 uhr bis 16 uhr


----------



## syzana (11. März 2008)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Änder doch sein Passwort. Dann kommt er nicht mehr rein. Kannst du ja hervorragend auf einen Account-Hack schieben. Und wenn du ganz böse bist, löscht du seinen Charakter! ;P




ich kenne sein passwort nicht.und er kennt meine ID.sonst hätte ichs schon längst geändert.

weiß ja nicht ob blizzard meine ID rausrückt,wenn er sagt sein account wurde gehackt.


----------



## Theroas (11. März 2008)

Da ich mal in ähnlicher Situation war (nur war ich der Zuvielspieler):

- Betone immer dein Verständnis dafür, daß World of Warcraft ne Menge Spaß macht

- Deute immer mal wieder an, daß WoW nur Schall und Rauch ist. Aller Erfolg geht wieder
  verloren, das Spiel zählt nichts. Wenn er Zeit ins echte Leben investiert hat er dauerhaft
  mehr davon

- Sag, daß du dich so mit ihm langweilst und frag ihn ob er das nachvollziehen kann

- Die Bombe: Ohne Freundin macht ihm das Spielen sicher weniger Spaß


Es erfordert auf jeden Fall viel Feingefühl einen WoW-Gammler ohne Konflikte von seinem
Lieblingsspiel wegzukriegen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lea1978 (12. März 2008)

Wow, das sind ja teilweise schon abartigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich geselle mich einfach mal zu Foertel, denn seit ich auch spiele ist alles supi

Man muss nur den richtigen Weg gehen.
Wir gehen beide arbeiten, und Wow ist eben ein Hobby welches wir miteinander verbringen


----------



## claet (12. März 2008)

syzana schrieb:


> ich kenne sein passwort nicht.und er kennt meine ID.sonst hätte ichs schon längst geändert.
> 
> weiß ja nicht ob blizzard meine ID rausrückt,wenn er sagt sein account wurde gehackt.



Du meinst sicherlich die IP, oder? Sonst versteh ich nicht was du meinst..

Und deine (Internet-)IP ist nicht statisch, die kann er nicht wissen, weils ständig ne andere is. Man kann über die IP den Namen nur rausfinden, wenn man Strafantrag stellt, und das wäre mir bei nem Account-Hack neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (12. März 2008)

Stimmt. Wobei mein Beitrag bezüglich Passwort ändern, nicht wirklich ernst gemeint war. Das ist sicherlich in einigen Fällen hilfreich und der richtige Weg, wenn die Person wirklich gar nicht mehr von WoW wegzubekommen ist und drigendst einen Dämpfer braucht. Beziehungsförderlich ist das gewiss nicht, denn wer würde schon sagen "Ja du hast Recht, ich habe zu viel Zeit darin verbracht. Danke, dass du mich da rausgeholt hast." wenn der/die PatnerIn den Char löscht oder das Passwort ändert (was ja auch rückgängig gemacht werden kann). Da folgt in den meisten Fällen wohl eine Trotzreaktion à la "Verpiss dich aus meinem Leben!". Allerding _kann_ es auch wirklich helfen. Das muss dann jeder situationsabhängig für sich entscheiden. Aber da sie das Passwort ja eh nicht kennt, kommt das schon mal nicht in Frage.


----------



## badhcatha (12. März 2008)

wenn wer wirklich süchtig ist hilft selbst verständniss zeigen nichts...
sie coabhänig machen ist auch keine lösung,
aber du spielst ja auch schon bist anscheinend nicht betroffen.

mach andeutungen, das dir das leben mit ihm vorm pc kein spass macht,
wenn das nicht hilft werd deutlicher, notfalls mach ihm eifersüchtig.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spielsucht
und ja es fällt noch unter spielsucht da es noch keine eigene spate hat im therapiebereich..

spielsucht ist eine sucht wie jede andere, ein junky ist und bleibt ein junky und in seinen kopf laufen andere sachen ab, leute die nicht von etwas abhänig sind haben großes glück und sollten sich dessen bewusst sein und nicht die leute niedermachen die davon betroffen sind. klar kann man sich von seinen suchtmittellösen aber jeder brauch seine zeit bis er verstanden hat das er süchtig ist und dann fehlt noch der wille sich selbst davon lösen zu wollen.

jede droge drückt ihrgendwie aus, das er sich wegbeamen will, warum will er das? was ist sein problem?
frag nach... 
aber letzt endlich wirst du dich von ihm lösen müssen wenn du für dich ein befriedigendes leben führen willst und er nicht einsieht das das nur mit einen freitagabend,samstag,sonntag entzug von wow geht.

und ja ich höre mich an wie eine möchtegern psychologin und ich frage mich grade warum grade ich wieder so einen text schreibe....


----------



## Hollower (12. März 2008)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen, kann aber jede Meinung nicht unterschreiben. Hier wird subjektiv und nicht objektiv total personenbezogen sinnfrei argumentiert. Ich konnte hier jeweils zwei Fraktionen feststellen, schwarz und weiß. Zwei Ecken, aber keine goldene Mitte. Das Thema ist umständlich und ich glaube nicht das man es mit einem Forum Post von wenigen Zeilen unter Berücksichtigung aller Aspekte klären kann.

Zur Frage, kann World of Wacraft die Beziehung zerstören? Definitves "Ja". World of Warcraft kann die Beziehung zerstören. Ich möchte hierauf jetzt aber nicht weiter eingehen, da wir sonst eine ganz andere Diskussion lostreten, da sehe ich schon kommen. Nämlich staatliche Regulierung der Spielzeit von MMORPGs. Das ist einfach nur ein schwachsinniges Thema. Es stellt World of Warcraf oder MMORPGs im allgemein als schwarzes Schaf oder Sündenbock da, getreu dem Motto "schlechte Presse ist besser als gar keine Presse" aber auch "Was man nicht kennt, das isst man nicht". Von World of Warcraft geht nicht mehr Suchtgefährdung aus als auch von Drogen, ich würde sagen weniger. Aber stop bitte an diesem Punkt! Das Statement hört man oft, ich finde es aber schon überzogen. Ich mag lieber andere Vergleiche. Passender ist: Von World of Warcraft geht nicht mehr Suchtgefährdung aus als von jedem anderen Hobby. Ich bin mir sicher Beziehungen sind auch schon kaputt gegangen weil der Freund nur noch am Auto geschraubt oder die Freundin nur noch telefoniert hat. Die Möglichkeiten das ein Hobby süchtig macht sind vielfertig. Soweit will ich das erstmal abhaken.

Desweiteren hat keiner hier erwähnt, von welcher Sorte Mensch wir reden. Ich glaube - ich hole mal weit in die Oberflächligkeit aus - wenn wir von einem Mädel reden, das nuttige Stiefel trägt, jeden freien Freitag und Samstag Abend mit ihren Tussen in der Disco verbringt und behauptet das ist real life und das macht Spaß, dann ist eine Diskussion über World of Warcraft von vorneherein indiskutabel. Mal davon ab das gerade von einem Menschen der sich jedes Wochenende, jeden freien Tag im Jahr bei dröhnender Musik in einer verrauchten Halle betrinkt ein Statement kommen muss, das man doch ein Spießer oder Langweiler wäre, weil man nur vor dem Computer sitzt. Ich weiß nicht, wenn man sich unsere Kulturen der Erde, weite Berge und Meere und wunderschöne Szenarien der Erde ansieht, ob man dann wirklich sagen kann neutorische Party Macher stehen mit beiden Beinen im Leben im Gegensatz zu einem Nerd. Von daher habe ich es mir abgewöhnt auf solche oberflächlichen Diskussionen einzugehen. Jedem das seine.

Aber es gibt ja noch eine andere Gruppe Menschen, oder viele Gruppen. Interessant wäre für mich wie Eure Beziehungen aussehen. Ich kenne von meiner Beziehung der Beziehungen vieler Freund (nicht alles World of Warcraft Spieler) das wir, als auch unsere Bekannten nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag nicht mehr viel tun. Körperpflege, ein wenig Hausarbeit, die Einkäufe. Meist sind viele von uns dann zu ausgelaugt um noch großartig etwas weltbewegendes zu unternehmen und sitzen dann vor der lieben Flimmerkiste. Ich gucke nun seit vier Jahren absolut kein Fernsehen mehr cO Ehrlich, es wurde mir irgendwann zu flach. Das kam zu der Zeit der großen Welle an Richtershows. Anstatt den Rest des Abends ohne eigene Denkanstöße Couch Potatoe like zu verschimmeln und auf einen nach dem anderen Jolt zu warten (komplexes Thema, ich empfehle hier zu das Buch "Culture Jamming, das Manifest der Antiwerbung" von Karl Lasn) sind wir dann zum spielen von World of Warcraft übergegangen.

Vielleicht einmal eine kleine persönliche Geschichte meinerseits aus dem Leben gegriffen, das obige Aussagen vielleicht insgesamt klarer werden lässt:

Vor gut zwei Jahren war ich mit einer jungen Frau zusammen. Wir hatten geteilte interessen. Beruflich bin ich in der IT tätig, privat besitze ich einen gewissen Nerd Faktor. Das passte meiner Freundin nie so richtig. Es ist nicht so das ich den ganzen Tag am PC sitze, aber sie machte aus allem eine Szene. Nur das fünf Minütige, täglich einmalige abholen von EMails war für sie Grund genug, mich zur Sau zu degradieren und zu sagen "sie hätte keine Ahnung von meinem Computer Scheiß". Recherchierte sie hingegen ihre Hobbys online, so war das Medium Computer absolut okay und eine Diskussion über den Sinn ihrer Aktivitäten im Netz total indiskutabel. Ich fing mit dem Spielen von World of Warcraft an. Allerdings nur bis Level 11. Damals schmeckte mir das Spiel nicht wirklich. Vielleicht war es der damalige private Druck und Stress, der das Spielerlebnis innerlich nicht aufgingen lies. Es erfüllte mich jedenfalls nicht mit Freude und das ist das wichtigste an einem Hobby, das es einem Spaß macht. Letzen Endes ging die Beziehung wegen dem Nerd Faktor in die Brüche. Sie wusste nicht einmal das ich World of Warcraft spielte, ich tat es in der Zeit wo sie nicht da war.

Obgleich die Beziehung zu Ende war weil wir menschlich offenbar nicht zusammen passten kündigte ich meinen Account.
Einige Zeit später hatte ich eine neue Freundin. Sie war weitaus aufgeschlossener. Sie sah World of Warcraft im Regal stehen zu einer Zeit, in der es nur so boomte und in aller Munde war. Sie fragte wie das denn so ist und ich konnte ihr aufgrund mangelnder Spieleerfahrung keine klare Antwort geben die sachlich genug gewesen wäre, also abonnierte ich einen Monat zu Demonstrationszwecken, man kann ja direkt wieder kündigen und die 12 € waren es halt Wert. Jedenfalls fand sie es nicht schlecht, sie war interessiert und guckte bei dem spielen über die Schulter. Nerd wie man ist, hat man mehrere Rechner zu Hause im Rechnerpark und da entdeckten wir den zehn Tage Gästepass. Sie installierte das Spiel und wir spielten gemeinsam. Elf Tage später nannte sie World of Warcraft selber ihr Eigen und wir spielen nun täglich nach Feierabend in den Abendstunden (zwei bis vier Stunden täglich, oftmals auch gar nicht -> Essen gehen, Kino, kuscheln, mit Freunden etwas trinken, etc.) zusammen World of Warcraft, seit etwa neun Monaten.

Ich glaube man kann sagen World of Warcraft ist für uns beide zu einem der interessantesten und spaßigsten Hobbys geworden, die wir nehmen der Literatur, der Kunst und der IT haben können. Wie lange unsere Begeisterung noch anhalten mag machen wir uns keine Gedanken drum und oft haben wir beide nicht wirklich Lust auf Azeroth und gehen eigentlich auch sehr stark aufeinander ein. Auch Raids sind kein Thema, da wir meist zusammen aufgestellt sind oder gemeinsam Instanzen besuchen und die Dailys machen. Insgesamt hat es sich optimal in unseren gemeinsamen Tagesablauf integriert und es ist abermals besser mit Menshen - wenn auch über das heiß diskutierte Medium Internet - Kontakt zu halten und zu interaggieren als sich passiv von dem heutigen Unterschichtenfernsehen mürbe machen zu lassen.

Das verdeutlicht glaube ich sehr gut, inwieweit es auf den Menschen hinter der Materie ankommt, über die wir hier diskutieren.

Im übrigen wäre ich vorsichtig was das Thema Hobbys und aufgeben von World of Warcraft angeht. Ein Kind wäre ein definitiver Grund World of Warcraft (wie jedes andere Hobby auch) auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren und ein Studium geht stets vor, Bildung ist sehr wichtig. Ab einer gewissen Reife sollte man in der Lage sein sich seine Zeit einzuteilen und wissen was die wichtigen Aspekte des Lebens sind auf der unsere Existenz aufbaut und inwiefern wir uns Zeit für unsere Hobbys einräumen können, denn Zeit hat man nicht. Zeit nimmt man sich.
Grundsätzlich klar und deutlich vorab: Jeder von uns würde seine Hobbys stark einschränken wenn die Situation es erfordern würde. Beispiele wären schwerwiegende familiäre Probleme, sozial-gesellschaftlicher oder gesundheitlicher Art, Probleme von Freunden, finanzielle Sorgen, Elternschaft... Aber das sollte auch dabei bleiben liebe Forumsteilnehmer, denn - und hierbei reden wir nicht über World of Warcraft sondern über Hobbys im allgemeinen (!) - Hobbys hat ein jeder Mensch, weil diese ihm am meisten Spaß machen. Niemand spielt zwölf Jahre im Fußballverein obwohl ihm dieser Sport zuwider ist. Hobbys bedeuten Spaß, Freude, sie sind eine Leidenschaft und wir können durch sie aktiv sein und unterbewusste Dränge und Wünsche die wir haben verwirklichen, sei es die spielerisch aktive Beschäftigung mit Technik, Joggen, Musizieren, Modelleisenbahn Landschaften errichten. Die Möglichkeiten sind vielfältig, aber eines haben sie alle gemeinsam, Leidenschaften werden ausgelebt. Es handelt sich um Dränge und Leidenschaften die von unserem sozialen Umfeld seit der Kindhei in uns hinein geprägt wurden und es wird gefährlich wenn wir diese aufgeben. Das hat weniger mit Sucht als mehr mit gewissen Grundbefriedigungen im Gehirn zu tun. Es gibt Menschen, die können nicht sitzen. Wenn man viel sitzt beruflich entwickeln viele Menschen einen Bewegungsdrang und müssen täglich einfach eine Stunde joggen um Mangelerscheinungen zu kompensieren. Tun sie das nicht essen sie vermutlich mehr fallen dann selber irgendwann passiv zurück, werden aber nicht mehr Glücklich da sie vermeintliche Glücksmomente nur noch mit Ersatzstoffen erzeugen.

Also lasst Euren Freundinnen und Freunden ihr Hobby, ganz gleich ob es World of Warcraft ist oder nicht. Wenn ihr es nicht teilen könnt, dann investiert die Zeit die ihr Eurem Partner einräumt in Eure Bildung, Eure Freunde und nehmt euch auch Zeit für Eure Bedürfnisse, das ist sehr wichtig.

Und versucht World of Warcraft mehr als ein Spiel im eigentlich Sinne und als ein Hobby zu sehen. Es wird Zeit Computer als auch Videospiele endlich als ein Stück Kultur zu betrachten. Kommt von Euren Vorurteilen Weg und stellt IT interessierte nicht partout in die Ecke Nerds, nehmt euch aber auch Zeit weibliche Interessen zu verfolgen. Die Chemie muss stimmen, sonst scheitert die Beziehung sowieso. Dann gebt sie besser auf, eine Beziehung die in ihren Grundsätzen scheitert beendet man besser nach sechs Monaten als nach sechs Jahren, uns allen läuft die Zeit davon.

Insofern habe ich nicht mehr zu sagen, Grüße!


----------



## Gwynny (12. März 2008)

Ohne Kompromissbereitschaft ist so ziemlich alles ein Beziehungskiller...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

/signed

Damit hat Gwynny jetzt in einem Satz verdeutlicht was Hollower in einer Seite unterbringen musste und dann noch in einer Sprache die viele Spieler nicht verstehen (Jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber es ist nunmal so das nicht jeder der hier surft die nötige Bildung besitzt um die verwinkelten Sätze und Gedankengänke zu verstehen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Damit hat Gwynny jetzt in einem Satz verdeutlicht was Hollower in einer Seite unterbringen musste



Hollower hat viel mehr gesagt Gwynny ... und damit meine ich nicht nur die Reine Anzahl an Buchstaben. 



Foertel schrieb:


> und dann noch in einer Sprache die viele Spieler nicht verstehen (Jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber es ist nunmal so das nicht jeder der hier surft die nötige Bildung besitzt um die verwinkelten Sätze und Gedankengänke zu verstehen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich wüsste nicht was man an Hollowers Text nicht verstehen könnte. Falls man irgendwelche Worte nicht kennen sollte gibt es ja immer noch Wikipedia.


----------



## syzana (13. März 2008)

also,es ist ihm schon selber aufgefallen,das er zuviel wow zockt und das er nicht mehr jeden tag 8 stunden zocken will.am we wenn ich dann komm,höchstens,wenn ich auch will.am we hat er immer 15-20 stunden gezockt.


----------



## Gwynny (14. März 2008)

Hast Du ihm Deine Hilfe angeboten? Ihm Alternativen gegeben und gezeigt? Hat er trotzdem nicht aufgehört immer nur zu spielen? Dann würde ich das ganz kurz abhandeln, entweder er spielt weniger, oder Du beendest die Beziehung. Du solltest ihm schon wichtiger sein als ein Spiel. Und das ist nicht nur dummes Gelaber von mir, ich habe das auch schon mal gemacht. Klar kann das nach hinten losgehen, aber dann ist, bzw. war er es nicht wert.

Sonst versuche doch mal Begeisterung für das Spiel zu entwickeln, wie wäre es damit? Zusammen spielen kann toll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

hm das problem hatte ich auch mal, aber da ich mittlerweile selbst WoW zocke gibts da keinen stress mehr...
is allerdings keine lösung oder ein kompromiss den man eingehen muss... ^^

das wow sehr viel zeit frisst wissen wir alle aber irgendwo muss ich auch klar denken können und merken wenns probleme in der beziehung gibt... man sollte schon drauf achten das man mehr zeit mit seinem partner verbringt als mit dem wow zocken... (oder zumindestens gleich viel ^^ )

und wer das nich hinkriegt der hats meiner meinung nach nich anders verdient als sitzen gelassen zu werden...
da muss man sich halt mal überlegen mit wem man eigentlich zusammen is, dem spiel oder dem partner...


----------



## Celissa (19. März 2008)

hab mir da oben alles nich durchgelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber jetzt mal im ernst :wieso sollte wow eine beziehung zerstören?!
löl* sry leutz aber des is echt quatsch
wenn man den partner liebt mit haut u. haar so auch sein spielzeug (wow)
und wenn man damit (partner/in) probleme damit hat dann findet man eine lösung
entweder zocken beide gleichzeitig vllt. sogar miteinander (instanzen,raid ect.)
oder halt jeder für sich alleine mit freunden,bekannten ect. irgendwann wirds
spät und man geht gemeinsam ins bett o. man trifft sich morgens beim frühstück ^^

versteh echt nich wo des problem is -.-
bin mit mein freund auch seid 3 jahren zusammen er hat vorher schon beta gezockt 
u. ich kannt das spiel garnicht als ich die ersten male über seine schulter geschaut hab 
so hatte ich es nächsten tag auch gleich aufm rechner seid dem zocken wir beide nur 
noch zusammen ^^ dazu hab ich noch ne tochter von 10 jahren und man findet immer eine 
lösung für familie o. spiel usw.
man sollte halt einfach wissen wie´s dem partner dabei geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man sagt ja nicht umsonst 

behandle ein menschen so wie du behandelt werden möchtest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NG


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Celissa schrieb:


> hab mir da oben alles nich durchgelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind natürlich tolle Voraussetzungen für eine Diskussion, wenn der andere sich weigert sich die ihm gegebenen Informationen anzueignen. Besonders dann wenn in diesem Falle du dir diesen Post hier hättest sparen können, wenn du alles was "über" dir steht gelesen hättest. 



Celissa schrieb:


> aber jetzt mal im ernst :wieso sollte wow eine beziehung zerstören?!



Das würdest du jetzt wissen wenn du nicht so lesefaul gewesen wärst. 



Celissa schrieb:


> löl* sry leutz aber des is echt quatsch



Dieses Totschlagargument in Form einer Tatsachenbehauptung hätte ich mir nicht gespart, ins besondere dann, wenn ich nicht einmal die Argumentation der "Gegenseite" gelesen habe. 



Celissa schrieb:


> wenn man den partner liebt mit haut u. haar so auch sein spielzeug (wow)



Wenn man seinen Partner liebt (mit Haut und Haar), dann leibt man (so auch) sein Spielzeug (hier: WoW)?



Celissa schrieb:


> und wenn man damit (partner/in) probleme damit hat dann findet man eine lösung



Super... Wenn man Probleme mit seinem Partner hat, dann findet man eine Lösung. Wenn es so einfach wäre, würden sich bestimmt nicht so viele Paare in meinem Bekanntenkreis von einander trennen.



Celissa schrieb:


> entweder zocken beide gleichzeitig vllt. sogar miteinander (instanzen,raid ect.)


oder halt jeder für sich alleine mit freunden,bekannten ect. [/QUOTE]

Und wenn der/die Partner(in) nicht spielt?



Celissa schrieb:


> irgendwann wirds spät und man geht gemeinsam ins bett o. man trifft sich morgens beim frühstück ^^



Und wenn es den Partner stört, dass man (jeden) Abend spielt und man nicht darauf verzichten möchte? Was dann?



Celissa schrieb:


> versteh echt nich wo des problem is -.-



Dem scheint so. Und wie man sich verständlich artikulieren kann verstehst du anscheinend auch nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Celissa schrieb:


> bin mit mein freund auch seid 3 jahren zusammen er hat vorher schon beta gezockt
> u. ich kannt das spiel garnicht als ich die ersten male über seine schulter geschaut hab
> so hatte ich es nächsten tag auch gleich aufm rechner seid dem zocken wir beide nur
> noch zusammen ^^



Und wenn der/die Partner(in) nicht spielt? (II)



Celissa schrieb:


> dazu hab ich noch ne tochter von 10 jahren und man findet immer eine
> lösung für familie o. spiel usw.



Anscheinend nicht. Manche Beziehungen wurden schon durch WoW "gekillt" und dann...



Celissa schrieb:


> man sollte halt einfach wissen wie´s dem partner dabei geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...reicht es auch nicht "zu wissen wie es dem Partner dabei geht".



Celissa schrieb:


> man sagt ja nicht umsonst
> 
> behandle ein menschen so wie du behandelt werden möchtest



Wenn alle Leute so behandelt werden wollten, wenn man es will, wäre dieser Satz sicherlich viel "wahrer". 



Celissa schrieb:


> NG



Grußlos I.


----------

